# Verdammter Arbeitsplatz



## timo0804 (11. Mai 2005)

Hi Leute,
ich denke zwar das das im falschen FOrum ist aber es tut mir Leid!
ICh bin einfach ratlos bei dem PC von meinen ELtern:
Der PC barucht imemr extrem lange um den Arbeitsplatz zu laden! Ich weis nicht warum! Außerdem ist das geliche mit dem Explorer! Hab heute auf 256+512 aufgerüstet aber es hilft nichts! Hat jdn. ne Idee? Bin für jeden Vorshclag zu ahbn
Thx

Timo


----------



## PiCNeTRoX (11. Mai 2005)

Was für Laufwerke hast Du? (CD- /DVD-ROM, CardReader usw.)
Bei Zugriff auf Arbeitsplatz wird auf alle Datenträger zugegriffen und vielleicht liegt daran das Problem!? Oder wie siehts mit der Festplatte aus?


----------



## timo0804 (11. Mai 2005)

Laufwerke: CD-Brenner (Laufwerk)
Cardreader gibts net.
Festplatte hat 31 GB udn ncoh 17 frei!


----------



## Martin Schaefer (11. Mai 2005)

Timo,

bitte ein klein wenig mehr Sorgfalt beim Schreiben von Beiträgen hier.
Ich will kein Erbsenzähler sein, aber deine Rechtschreibung ist preisverdächtig schlecht.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Security (11. Mai 2005)

Ich würde mal Tippen, da wie es scheint kein Fehler vom System angezeigt wird, das du einen Virus hast, der einen Overflow verursacht.
Klartext ein Programm erzeugt mit hilfe von z.B. einer Endlosschleife eine Uberlastung.

Mein Tipp: Öffne den Taskmamager und guck nach Anomalien, wenn z.B. ein Prozess extrem viele Resoursen benötigt beende ihn einfach mal.
Fall es um Windows XP geht kannst du auch unter "Start/Ausführen" oder in der Dos-Console (Commander/cmd.exe) "msconfig" eingeben. Wähle dannn den Diagnose Systemstart und dann meldeste dich einfach noch mal hier und wir sehen weiter.


----------



## Paule (12. Mai 2005)

Hast du vielleicht "öfters" eine CD-Rom im Laufwerk, welche schlecht lesbar ist?
Bei mir ist das öfters so, dass, wenn eine CD schlecht gelesen werden kann, da er erst die CD gelesen haben will und dann den Arbeitsplatz anzeigt.
Probiers einfach mal aus.

MfG

Paule


----------



## Mülly (12. Mai 2005)

Ich schließe mich dem Beitrag von Security an.
Mit "Start|Ausführen ->msconfig -6" kannst du außerdem kontrollieren welche programme beim systemstart automatisch mitgeladen werden. deaktiviere mal die haken von Tools/Programmen die du nicht kennst.

Hatte den Fall auch mal. Danach lief mein System deutlich schneller!


Viel Erfolg!


----------



## aquila (13. Mai 2005)

Pack die Sache einfach mal so an, ich glaube nähmlich nicht das hier ein Hardwareproblem vorliegt. Lade dir von http://www.lavasoft.de
das Programm Adaware SE runter und lass das Programm durchlaufen. Vorher auf Check Updates klicken!
Lösche alle Temporären Dateien, Cookies etc. 
Dazu gehst du in den Internet Explorer auf EXTRAS / Internetoptionen und dann auf die jeweilige Schaltfläche. Versichere dich das du ein AntiVirus Programm installiert hast und das auch aktuell ist. Danach lade dir aus dem Internet das Programm O&O Defrag Free runter und defragmentiere mit beendeten AntiVirus scanner deinen Rechner. Jetzt sollte der Computer wieder stabil laufen. Bzw. wenn du Spyware od Viren und ein stark fragmentiertes System hattest.

Hoffe geholfen zu haben!


----------

